# Thanksgiving and no surge



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanksgiving eve was packed with drivers, as we've already covered elsewhere, but Thanksgiving day was fairly busy due to a long tradition here at the beach. I was getting calls "12 to 15 minutes away" (really 20+) because I was literally the ONLY driver on at a few points, which meant I ended up driving 20 minutes for an $8 ride (no tip) and then on the drive back, I got a call 3x in a row from the same guy 15-20 min away. I ended up just logging off. Obviously there was demand on Thanksgiving. Why not enact the surge pricing?

Also, out of the 8 rides I completed that day, only 1 tipped me. You'd think people would be a bit more generous on a holiday, but nope.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

You did the right thing by logging off. It's very unfair and selfish for uber to not 3x surge for such a demanding holiday! I bet you private taxi's were getting their pockets full of money. I also guarantee they weren't forced to shut their meter off. Just another uber money less day. Due to Uber! Good luck in the future.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Thanksgiving eve was packed with drivers, as we've already covered elsewhere, but Thanksgiving day was fairly busy due to a long tradition here at the beach. I was getting calls "12 to 15 minutes away" (really 20+) because I was literally the ONLY driver on at a few points, which meant I ended up driving 20 minutes for an $8 ride (no tip) and then on the drive back, I got a call 3x in a row from the same guy 15-20 min away. I ended up just logging off. Obviously there was demand on Thanksgiving. Why not enact the surge pricing?
> 
> Also, out of the 8 rides I completed that day, only 1 tipped me. You'd think people would be a bit more generous on a holiday, but nope.


im a new driver north of orlando...havent really hung out much down town cuz I see a shitload of drivers on the riders app down town...dont think it hardly ever surges downtown either...maybe @ 2 or 3 am when im sleeping & I watch the app not enough demand...too many drivers...too little pay for this shit...way too high a risk...only pocket mile after gas/time when out waiting for a ping....then short rides and ETA's are like 15-20 minutes away...my acceptance rates will be shit...


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad to see people are catching on. The whole surge thing is rigged.


----------

